# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  !!!! اخترت لك هذا الموضوع (( هام لكل مبتدئ )) !!!!  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## محمد العزب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الأخوة الكرام في الفتره الأخيره بفضل الله المنتدى ملئ بالمبتدئين وناس كتيره جدا عايزه تتعلم لكن تايهين في بحر المنتدى 
مع العلم أن المنتدى ملئ بالخيرات والكنوز كافيه لتجعل منك متاجر ناجح جدا جدا في سوق العملات
لذا أحبتي الكرام قمت بحصر مجموعة من المواضيع حتى تكون دليلا وخارطة طريق لمن يريد التعلم نبدأ بسم الله   للمبتدأين    كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...nd-edition.zip  
مدرسة المتداول العربي  تعلم الفوركس https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb      https://forum.arabictrader.com/t2515.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html   تحميل برنامج الميتاتريدر وبرامج التداول https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...radingprograms  شرح برنامج الميتاتريدر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16644.html   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8552...ml#post1455410       التحليل الفني    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41100.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38962.html  ولو عندك أي استفسار *اسالنى - بدون تردد - عن التحليل الفنى*      التحليل الأساسي   التحليل الأساسي في سوق العملات   المؤشرات الإقتصادية وتحليل السوق .... (شرح كامل)  *███ █ النسخة الكاملة : سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية █ ███*    *التحليل الاساسي .. كل ما تحتاج معرفته*    المفكرة الاقتصادية https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event  التقارير الاقتصادية والتحليلات https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/     التحليل الموجي Elliot waves   موضوع ملئ بالتطبيقات والشروحات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26794.html  شرح الأستاذ قاهرالطاهات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t75287.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31747.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t34195.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76652.html    الطرق الرقمية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/718851-42-post.html      وهديتي لكم  طريقة الوافي شرح ومتابعة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t3929.html    أرجو أن أكون وفقت في هذا الموضوع لمساعدة اخواننا المبتدأين وأسأل الله أن ينفعكم به 
وأهم رساله أحب أن أقولها لكم اذا كان عندك أي سؤال  لا تترد 
فكلنا هنا في خدمتك   ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم   تحياتي للجميع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## صدام ارزيق

جزاك الله كل خير   :Hands:   :015:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## brokensoul08

بارك الله فيك استاذ محمد موضوع مفيد اعتقد للجميع و ليس المبتدئين فقط جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ( لازم ريفريش  للمعلومات كل شوية )

----------


## abdelkader70

جزاك الله و زادك من علمه على ماتبذله في خدمة إخوانك.

----------


## محمود علي

جزاك الله كل خير يا محمد
موضوع في وقته فعلا   :015:

----------


## ابن غزة هاشم

تجميع هذه المواضيع في موضوع واحد يوفر الوقت و الجهد للبحث لنا جميعا 
بارك الله فيك يا ابو حميد على المجهود الجبار
الله يعطيك العافية  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eleon

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## المعمر

الله يجعلها في ميزان اعمالك الصالحه

----------


## محمد العزب

> جزاك الله كل خير

  

> بارك الله فيك استاذ محمد موضوع مفيد اعتقد للجميع و ليس المبتدئين فقط جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ( لازم ريفريش  للمعلومات كل شوية )

  

> جزاك الله و زادك من علمه على ماتبذله في خدمة إخوانك.

  

> جزاك الله كل خير يا محمد
> موضوع في وقته فعلا

  

> تجميع هذه المواضيع في موضوع واحد يوفر الوقت و الجهد للبحث لنا جميعا 
> بارك الله فيك يا ابو حميد على المجهود الجبار
> الله يعطيك العافية

  

> بارك الله فيك اخي محمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

  

> الله يجعلها في ميزان اعمالك الصالحه

 بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكرا لمروركم العطر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## انسان طموح

والله احسنت صنعا بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
انا فعلا محتاج جدا اني افهم التحليل الاساسي لانه مشكلة المشاكل

----------


## سمير صيام

بارك الله فيك يا محمد  :Good:  
زود فى المواضيع انت تسال وانا اجيب لاى استفسارات فى الفوركس

----------


## محمد العزب

> والله احسنت صنعا بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> انا فعلا محتاج جدا اني افهم التحليل الاساسي لانه مشكلة المشاكل

 وبارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب
وهقولك حاجه مهم 
بالنسبه للتحليل الأساسي اهم شئ قراءة التقارير هتفيدك جدا
ياريت تتابعها وانت بتقراء في التحيل الاساسي https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/ 
تحياتي

----------


## محمد العزب

> بارك الله فيك يا محمد  
> زود فى المواضيع انت تسال وانا اجيب لاى استفسارات فى الفوركس

 وبارك الله فيك أستاذ سمير
تم الاضافه وقع مني الموضوع ده  :Big Grin:  
وياريت ياجماعه اي واحد شايف موضوع مهم يقولي عليه لكي اضيفه الى الموضوع حتى يستفيد الجميع 
تحياتي للجميع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

والله   يااستاذ  محمد  انا  افضل   وضع  مستويات  للمواضيع  مثلا   :  
اول  شيء  الواحد  يقرء   كتاب  فوركس  خطوة  بخطوة   
ثم   ينصب  برنامج  التحليل  . 
بعدها   كيف   يرسم  ترند  .  كيف  يرسم  فيبوناشي  ..كيف يعرف انه  اتجاه صاعد ام هابط 
التفريق بين  الترند  الأساسي  والترند  الفرعي   
بعدها   الى  المرحلة  التالية   
وهي  قرائة الاستراتيجيات  الكلاسيكية   .وهكذا  .

----------


## محمد العزب

> والله   يااستاذ  محمد  انا  افضل   وضع  مستويات  للمواضيع  مثلا   :  
> اول  شيء  الواحد  يقرء   كتاب  فوركس  خطوة  بخطوة   
> ثم   ينصب  برنامج  التحليل  . 
> بعدها   كيف   يرسم  ترند  .  كيف  يرسم  فيبوناشي  ..كيف يعرف انه  اتجاه صاعد ام هابط 
> التفريق بين  الترند  الأساسي  والترند  الفرعي   
> بعدها   الى  المرحلة  التالية   
> وهي  قرائة الاستراتيجيات  الكلاسيكية   .وهكذا  .

 أنا قمت بتجميع الموضوع بترتيب الى حد ما كويس
لكن نحاول ان شاء الله ترتيب زي ده اكيد مفيد 
لكن الواحد بس بيفكر انه ميفرضش مواضيع معينه فكله له حق الاختيار 
تحياتي وشرفني مرورك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## bolbol911

جزاك الله الف خير 
أنا مبتدئ والحقيقة دخت الف دوخة في البحث
ولكن هذا الموضوع سهل الامور كثيرا
أرجو تثبيت الموضوع - أنا ممثل نقابة المبتدئين :Asvc: -

----------


## محمد العزب

> جزاك الله الف خير 
> أنا مبتدئ والحقيقة دخت الف دوخة في البحث
> ولكن هذا الموضوع سهل الامور كثيرا
> أرجو تثبيت الموضوع - أنا ممثل نقابة المبتدئين-

 مفيش مشاكل يا ممثل  :Big Grin: 
هات طلب ممضي عليه من 15.000 مبتدئ
و2 موظفين حكومة  
وابقى قبلني لو اتثبت  :Stick Out Tongue:  
وجزاك الله مثله وان شاء الله الموضوع ينفعك
ولا تنساني من صالح دعائك بظهر الغيب
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> أنا قمت بتجميع الموضوع بترتيب الى حد ما كويس  لكن نحاول ان شاء الله ترتيب زي ده اكيد مفيد  لكن الواحد بس بيفكر انه ميفرضش مواضيع معينه فكله له حق الاختيار  تحياتي وشرفني مرورك

  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:   تخيل  كتبت  رد  طويل   وعملت  باك  بالغلط  .. 
الفكرة  بأختصار  أن  يكون هناك  خطة  دراسية مثل  مناهج   الجامعة   
يعني  مثلا  يكون  ترتيب  المواد  على  خطة  دراسية  وان  ما  تبدء  مثلا   
في  موضوع   موجات  اليوت الا  لما  تخلص  التحليل  الكلاسيكي  .. 
مثلا  ما  تبدأ  في موضوع  التحليل الكلاسيكي  حتى تعرف على الأقل   
كيف ترسم  الترند  اليومي  والأسبوعي والشهري  .. 
كيف  تستخرج  نقاط الدعم  والمقاومة  ...  
النماذج الأستمرارية  والانعكاسية متى  تتكون  ..    
أنا اقصد  بس  عشان  يكون في  ترتيب  وسهولة  للمتلقي  ويكون  مرجع كامل له .

----------


## ربحان خسران

جزاك الله خير 
موضوع جميل جداااا

----------


## محمد العزب

> تخيل  كتبت  رد  طويل   وعملت  باك  بالغلط  .. 
> الفكرة  بأختصار  أن  يكون هناك  خطة  دراسية مثل  مناهج   الجامعة   
> يعني  مثلا  يكون  ترتيب  المواد  على  خطة  دراسية  وان  ما  تبدء  مثلا   
> في  موضوع   موجات  اليوت الا  لما  تخلص  التحليل  الكلاسيكي  .. 
> مثلا  ما  تبدأ  في موضوع  التحليل الكلاسيكي  حتى تعرف على الأقل   
> كيف ترسم  الترند  اليومي  والأسبوعي والشهري  .. 
> كيف  تستخرج  نقاط الدعم  والمقاومة  ...  
> النماذج الأستمرارية  والانعكاسية متى  تتكون  ..    
> أنا اقصد  بس  عشان  يكون في  ترتيب  وسهولة  للمتلقي  ويكون  مرجع كامل له .

 اقتراح رائع طبعا وباذن الله هبلغه للاداره 
تحياتي   :Eh S(7):

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

جزاك الله خير اخوي حمود,,, 
الله يزوجك و يسعدك يا غالي :Big Grin:

----------


## محمد العزب

> جزاك الله خير اخوي حمود,,, 
> الله يزوجك و يسعدك يا غالي

 ااامين يارب
وجزاك الله مثله يا ابو حميد

----------


## adel90

جزاك الله خير  اخي   محمد

----------


## محمد العزب

> جزاك الله خير  اخي   محمد

 وجزاك الله مثله أخي الحبيب

----------


## Zizo

> وجزاك الله مثله أخي الحبيب

   موضوع رائع اخي محمد بك   كنت عاوز اضيفة للتوقيع بتاعي علشان ادخل عليه باستمرار بس للاسف نسيت الطريقة ، يا ريت لو احد الاخوة يعرفني ازاى اضيفة للتوقيع تبعي    :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد العزب

> موضوع رائه اخي محمد بك  كنت عاوز اضيفة للتوقيع بتاعي علشان ادخل عليه باستمرار بس للاسف نسيت الطريقة ، يا ريت لو احد الاخوة يعرفني ازاى اضيفة للتوقيع تبعي

 شرف ليه انك هتضيف الموضوع في توقيعك  :Eh S(7): 
ادخل لوحة التحكم وبعدها اختار تعديل التوقيع

----------


## محمد العزب

> جزاك الله خير 
> موضوع جميل جداااا

 وجزاك الله مثله

----------


## Zizo

> شرف ليه انك هتضيف الموضوع في توقيعك   ادخل لوحة التحكم وبعدها اختار تعديل التوقيع

   متشكر لرد وذوق حضرتك  ما اعنيه هو ان يظهر موضوع سيادتك كليكابل كما هو حادث مع كافيه المتداولون العرب في توقيعي ، بحيث ادخل علي الموضوع بمجرد الضغط على اسمه في التوقيع.  متشكر مره اخرى لحضرتك ... ويا ريت احد الاخوة يساعدني   :Eh S(7):  تحياتي

----------


## الخنساء

موضوع رائع تشكر عليه اخ محمد ... فعلا من هنا يعرف المبتداء اين يذهب ويا ريت بعد اكتمال الموضوع انك تثبته في القسم التعليمي... عندي اقتراح كذلك بدلا من اي  من اي يتوه المبتدى بين المؤشرات.... فهناك موضوع رائع وممتاز للمبتدئين والمحترفين كذلك وهو موضوع .. ||| اقوى مؤشرات الدعم والمقاومة |||| للاخ جمال بسيس فهذا الموضوع يستحقق الاحترام والجهد واضح فيه فمؤشراته مختارة وتعتمد على الدعوم والمقاومات والقمم والقيعان ... يعني كلاسيكي... والف شكر لك اخي محمد

----------


## محمد العزب

> متشكر لرد وذوق حضرتك  ما اعنيه هو ان يظهر موضوع سيادتك كليكابل كما هو حادث مع كافيه المتداولون العرب في توقيعي ، بحيث ادخل علي الموضوع بمجرد الضغط على اسمه في التوقيع.  متشكر مره اخرى لحضرتك ... ويا ريت احد الاخوة يساعدني   تحياتي

 خد اللينك كوبي 
واضغط على ايقونة الكره الارضيه الموجوده في ادوات التنسيق وضع الرابط
ان شاء الله الموضوع هيكون في التوقيع وكليكابل
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد العزب

> موضوع رائع تشكر عليه اخ محمد ... فعلا من هنا يعرف المبتداء اين يذهب ويا ريت بعد اكتمال الموضوع انك تثبته في القسم التعليمي... عندي اقتراح كذلك بدلا من اي  من اي يتوه المبتدى بين المؤشرات.... فهناك موضوع رائع وممتاز للمبتدئين والمحترفين كذلك وهو موضوع .. ||| اقوى مؤشرات الدعم والمقاومة |||| للاخ جمال بسيس فهذا الموضوع يستحقق الاحترام والجهد واضح فيه فمؤشراته مختارة وتعتمد على الدعوم والمقاومات والقمم والقيعان ... يعني كلاسيكي... والف شكر لك اخي محمد

 الشكر لله أختي الكريمة وهذا أقل شئ نقدمه لأخواننا المبتدئين
ونسأل الله أن ينتفع به الجميع
وبالنسبه لموضوع الأستاذ جمال اقتراح جميل 
لكنه  مؤشر ونحن نريد هنا ان يتعلم المتاجر ويحدد مستوياته بعيد عن المؤشرات
 ان شاء لله ممكن نعمل موضوع مشابه ويكون فيه المؤشرات المهمه للمتاجر

----------


## Zizo

> خد اللينك كوبي   واضغط على ايقونة الكره الارضيه الموجوده في ادوات التنسيق وضع الرابط ان شاء الله الموضوع هيكون في التوقيع وكليكابل تحياتي

  
متشكر لحضرتك  
جزاك الله كل خير على موضوعك الرائع 
تقبل تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فراس تداول

جهد لا ينكره الا جاحد
سلمت الايدي والانامل
جاري متابعة المواضيع للنصيحة وقد قدمنا الشكر سلف ولا ضرر من المزيد
وفقك الله لطاعته وابعدك عن مصعيته
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات
امين امين امين

----------


## knight09

الأخ محمد العزب:
الشكر الجزيل والمتصل على إهتمامك بالمبتدئين والموضوع أكثر من رائع وهام جدا للمبتدأ حتى يعرف "شنو الطبخة" فيما يخص المتاجرة بالفوريكس، وترتيبك وتسلسل الموضوعات التي طرحتها مميز أيضا حتى لا يتوه المبتدأ في زحمة هذا العالم الكبير.
موفق وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

شكرا وجزاك الله خير يااخي الكبير محمد

----------


## محمد العزب

> جهد لا ينكره الا جاحد
> سلمت الايدي والانامل
> جاري متابعة المواضيع للنصيحة وقد قدمنا الشكر سلف ولا ضرر من المزيد
> وفقك الله لطاعته وابعدك عن مصعيته
> اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات
> امين امين امين

  

> الأخ محمد العزب:
> الشكر الجزيل والمتصل على إهتمامك بالمبتدئين والموضوع أكثر من رائع وهام جدا للمبتدأ حتى يعرف "شنو الطبخة" فيما يخص المتاجرة بالفوريكس، وترتيبك وتسلسل الموضوعات التي طرحتها مميز أيضا حتى لا يتوه المبتدأ في زحمة هذا العالم الكبير.
> موفق وجزاك الله كل خير

  

> شكرا وجزاك الله خير يااخي الكبير محمد

 الشكر لكم جميعا ولمروركم العطر 
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ايهاب خالد

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ محمد
ربنا يبارك فيك وكل عام و انت بخير

----------


## محمد العزب

> جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ محمد
> ربنا يبارك فيك وكل عام و انت بخير

 وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## AleXawY

بسم الله ما شاء الله أصحاب كل المواضيع دي هياخدو حسنات عن علمهم اللي بينقلوه و انت هتاخد ثوابهم كلهم انك دليتنا على العلم ده .. مجهود رائع و يستحق الشكر و التحية 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## محمد العزب

> بسم الله ما شاء الله أصحاب كل المواضيع دي هياخدو حسنات عن علمهم اللي بينقلوه و انت هتاخد ثوابهم كلهم انك دليتنا على العلم ده .. مجهود رائع و يستحق الشكر و التحية 
> جزاك الله كل خير

 وجزانا الله واياكم كل خير نسأل الله ان ينتفع به الجميع  
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abobatol

متابعين انشاء الله والله يوفق الجميع ويرزقنا من حلاله

----------


## Abuwalid

والله كنت اقول في نفسي لو مبتدئ يدخل المنتدى يتعقد! اول شي يشوفه كلام عن الهارمونك والـ إليوت وايف وحاجات متقدمه تمزق العقل.
موضوع يستحق التثبيت

----------


## a77med

والله احسنت صنعا بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
انا فعلا محتاج جدا اني افهم التحليل الاساسي لانه مشكلة المشاكل

----------


## Ahmed H ©

للرفع ......

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

رمضـــان كريـــم  
اعاده الله على الامة الاسلامية و العربية باليمن و البركات  
و جعله الله شهر مبارك عليكم  
و كل عــــام و انتــــم و بخيــــر

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

موضوع ممتاز جزالك الله خير اخي 
و فيه الفائدة المرجوة ان شاء الله  
تحياتي

----------


## ELMAALY

فعلا موضوع رائع وشامل يا سعادة المشرف الغالي
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

تحياتي لك اخي محمد  
فكرتك جميلة جدا وتريح الواحد من البحث والتعب  
لكن هناك ثلاثه مواضيع هامة جدا وهي 
- المتاجره باستخدام الدايفرجنس للاخ سمير صيام 
- المختصر المفيد في الهارمونيك للاخ هادي 
- والهارمونيك طريقك للمليون لناشئ الفوركس  
اتمنى ان تضاف لمجموعة المواضيع لديكم  
تحياتي مجددا ورمضان كريم

----------


## MBR

جزاك الله و زادك من علمه على ماتبذله في خدمة إخوانك

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

الحمد لله الذي هداني لمثل هذا الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## New Student

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Pharm.D

من أفضل المواضيع التي قرأتها عن العملات  
شامل و نافع و مفيد لكل المبتدئين  
أسأل الله أن يكتب لك الأجر و المثوبة

----------


## k.e.n

جزاك الله كل خير ......................

----------


## Pharm.D

أخي المشرف .. ألا ترى معي أن تثبيت هذا الموضوع سيسهل كثيراً على المبتدئين ... و يوفر عليهم عناء البحث في أرجاء المنتدى الفسيح  
ناهيك عن أنه قد يخفف الضغط على المشرفين و الخبراء بإجابة أسئلة إجاباتها متوافرة هنا أو هناك  
رأي فقط ... أرجو أن له قبولاً عندكم  
أسجل مرة أخرى إعجابي بهذا الموضوع المتميز  
تحياتي

----------


## doc_84

شباب اعتبروني مبتدئ انا عندي مشكلة مش عارف ازاي اتعامل معاها انا فاتح حساب على fxcm واسعار التداول مختلفة تماما عن برنامج التحليل حتى عن الميتا تريدر نفسه بتاع الشركة
ازاي اعرف اتعامل مع المشكلة؟؟؟
علما بان منصةfxcm خمس ارقام وبرنام ال تريد مثلا 4 ارقام...
افيدونا افادكم الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> شباب اعتبروني مبتدئ انا عندي مشكلة مش عارف ازاي اتعامل معاها انا فاتح حساب على fxcm واسعار التداول مختلفة تماما عن برنامج التحليل حتى عن الميتا تريدر نفسه بتاع الشركة
> ازاي اعرف اتعامل مع المشكلة؟؟؟
> علما بان منصةfxcm خمس ارقام وبرنام ال تريد مثلا 4 ارقام...
> افيدونا افادكم الله

 بالنسبة للشركة فبرنامج التداول هو الاساس فى الاسعار لانه الميتاتريدر يحدث به يعض المشاكل

----------


## doc_84

شاكر استاذ سمير الاهتمام 
طيب تنصحني باي برنامج تحليل تكون اسعاره قريبة من الشركة؟؟؟ 
تحياتي,,

----------


## stop

اخي العزيز محمد يعطيك العافية على فكرة الموضوع.
واعتقد ان هذا الموضوع يبقى الموضوع الاول لائ مبتدئ في الفوركس اضغط هنا: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html
وبالتوفيق

----------


## محمد العزب

> اخي العزيز محمد يعطيك العافية على فكرة الموضوع.
> واعتقد ان هذا الموضوع يبقى الموضوع الاول لائ مبتدئ في الفوركس اضغط هنا: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html
> وبالتوفيق

  بارك الله فيك أخي Stop 
ماشاء الله عليك قناص
موضوع رأئع لأستاذنا أحمد حنفي 
تم اضافته للموضوع   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ozoon

موضوع هائل 
بارك الله فييك رحم الله والديك

----------


## منهج الباحث

موضوع ولا اروع والشكر موصول للاخ محمد على هذة المواضيع الرائعه فعلا الواحد يستفاد

----------


## buck

THNX 4 UR SUBJECT  :Good:

----------


## maxmous

شكرا ليك اخ محمد  بجد موضوع شامل  وجميل جدا لاى مبتداء " زى كدا بالظبط " 
شكرا ليك مره اخرى

----------


## concord1

*جزاك الله كل خير 
كنت تائهاً فعلاً وكنت أول من انتشلني من التوهه وبعد ذلك ربنا كرمني بأناس آخرين ولكن انت فعلت ذلك لكل الناس ولا تقصد شخص معين وذلك يدعونا إلى انك شخصية محترمه ربنا يزيدك من علمه ويصلح أحوالك دنيا وآخره.
أحبك في الله*

----------


## dramrabdelhamid

جزاك الله خيرا ...موضوع هام جدا

----------


## mooh

السلام عليكم.
ممكن سؤال
اناشغال على المبتاترد4 من شهرين,وفجاه تعطل 
واصبح يعطيني (غير قادر للمتاجره)
وقمت بحذفه واعادة تنزيله فلم تنحل المشكله.
ممكن من اساتذتي توضيح السبب,وما هو الحل؟؟
الشكر للجميع

----------


## فيروزه

شكرا على الموضوع وعندي سؤال 
القيت نظره على مواضيع المنتدى وعلى اليوتوب 
وعرفت ان الفوركس يحتاج
لجهاز كمبيوتر وخدمه انترنت للعمل فيه
بس سؤالي
عشان ادخل السوق لازم يكون عندي رصيد من المال
واتداول فيه بالفوركس
واشتري وابيع العملات 
هذا الرصيد من المال كيف اوصله لداخل سوق الفوركس 
هل عن طريق بنك وحواله لاحدى شركات الفوركس؟ :016:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا على الموضوع وعندي سؤال 
> القيت نظره على مواضيع المنتدى وعلى اليوتوب 
> وعرفت ان الفوركس يحتاج
> لجهاز كمبيوتر وخدمه انترنت للعمل فيه
> بس سؤالي
> عشان ادخل السوق لازم يكون عندي رصيد من المال
> واتداول فيه بالفوركس
> واشتري وابيع العملات 
> هذا الرصيد من المال كيف اوصله لداخل سوق الفوركس 
> هل عن طريق بنك وحواله لاحدى شركات الفوركس؟

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته / 
ياهلا بيكي اختي  العزيزة/ 
بالبداية انصحك ان تتداولي بحساب تجريبي او ديمو هذا الحساب يعطيكي نفس  مميزات وخصائص الحساب الحقيقي بالضبط فيما عدا أنكي لن تقومي بايداع راس  مال للبداية ولن تتمكني من سحب اى ربح  هذا الحساب فائدته انك تتدربي  وتجربي الى ان تصلي لطريقة عمل تريحك وتحقق لكي ارباح باذن الله ,  
بعدها تأتي الخطوة الثانية وهي فتح حساب حقيقي وهذا الحساب تقومين بفتحه فى  الشركة من خلال الأنترنت وتقومين بالذهاب للبنك لديك الذي تتعاملين معه فى  بلدك وتقومي بعمل تحويل بنكي الى حسابك فى الشركة بالمبلغ الذي تريدين  ايداعه ويستغرق وصول المبلغ الى حسابك يومين عمل ان شاء الله ... 
أتمني اكون وفقت فى الاجابة عن استفسارك واذا لديكي اى سؤال او استفسار اخر  أرجو ألا تترددي وان شاء الله كلنا حاضرين .. 
تحياتى وتقديرى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فيروزه

شكرا رانيا على الرد الوافي

----------


## basimezz

شكرا لمجهودك يا استاذ محمد لكن عندي استفسار هل يجب قرائه هذه المواضيع بالترتيب

----------


## احزان الجنوب

اخ محمد اتمنى اعرف كيف اقدر اودع الفلوس في حسابي وانا ماعندي بطاقه ائتمانيه

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخ محمد اتمنى اعرف كيف اقدر اودع الفلوس في حسابي وانا ماعندي بطاقه ائتمانيه

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
تستطيع ان تودع عن طريق التحويل البنكي ( wire transfer ) 
كل الشركات تقبل التحويل البنكي

----------


## ياسر المالكي

يعطيك الف عافيه   
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## THEMINE

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الأخوة الكرام في الفتره الأخيره بفضل الله المنتدى ملئ بالمبتدئين وناس كتيره جدا عايزه تتعلم لكن تايهين في بحر المنتدى 
> مع العلم أن المنتدى ملئ بالخيرات والكنوز كافيه لتجعل منك متاجر ناجح جدا جدا في سوق العملات
> لذا أحبتي الكرام قمت بحصر مجموعة من المواضيع حتى تكون دليلا وخارطة طريق لمن يريد التعلم نبدأ بسم الله   للمبتدأين    كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة https://forum.arabictrader.com/misc....x_Step_By_Step  
> مدرسة المتداول العربي  تعلم الفوركس https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb      https://forum.arabictrader.com/t2515.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html   تحميل برنامج الميتاتريدر وبرامج التداول https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...radingprograms  شرح برنامج الميتاتريدر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16644.html   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8552...ml#post1455410       التحليل الفني    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41100.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38962.html  ولو عندك أي استفسار *اسالنى - بدون تردد - عن التحليل الفنى*      التحليل الأساسي   التحليل الأساسي في سوق العملات   المؤشرات الإقتصادية وتحليل السوق .... (شرح كامل)  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  *التحليل الاساسي .. كل ما تحتاج معرفته*    المفكرة الاقتصادية https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event  التقارير الاقتصادية والتحليلات https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/     التحليل الموجي Elliot waves   موضوع ملئ بالتطبيقات والشروحات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26794.html  شرح الأستاذ قاهرالطاهات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t75287.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31747.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t34195.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76652.html    الطرق الرقمية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/718851-42-post.html   وأخيرا مكتبة المتداول العربي https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/library   وهديتي لكم  طريقة الوافي شرح ومتابعة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t3929.html    أرجو أن أكون وفقت في هذا الموضوع لمساعدة اخواننا المبتدأين وأسأل الله أن ينفعكم به 
> وأهم رساله أحب أن أقولها لكم اذا كان عندك أي سؤال  لا تترد 
> فكلنا هنا في خدمتك   ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم   تحياتي للجميع

  
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  وبركاته  
أتمنى إني أقرأ في كتب الإقتصاد أتأسس مزبوط يعني: 
1- شرح إتفاقية بريتون وودز مثلا يعني آيه الإستقرار الأقتصادي وماذا يعني مؤسسة النقد الدولي والبنك الدولي.........إلخ. 
2- شرح عملي كيف يتم حساب العملة يعني ليش الدولار الأمريكي يساوي 3.75 ريال سعودي ليش مو العكس، إيش جميع العوامل المؤثرة اللي تقوي العملة- أبغى أعرف المعادلة اللي تقوم بحساب زيادة قوة عملة الدولار ونقصانة,,, 
مستعد أتعلم و أتأسس مزبوط بس أبغى المعلم اللي يوجهني،، أبغى أكون محترف ألعب في الدوري الإنجليزي والأسباني هههههههههههه   
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  وبركاته  
> أتمنى إني أقرأ في كتب الإقتصاد أتأسس مزبوط يعني: 
> 1- شرح إتفاقية بريتون وودز مثلا يعني آيه الإستقرار الأقتصادي وماذا يعني مؤسسة النقد الدولي والبنك الدولي.........إلخ. 
> 2- شرح عملي كيف يتم حساب العملة يعني ليش الدولار الأمريكي يساوي 3.75 ريال سعودي ليش مو العكس، إيش جميع العوامل المؤثرة اللي تقوي العملة- أبغى أعرف المعادلة اللي تقوم بحساب زيادة قوة عملة الدولار ونقصانة,,, 
> مستعد أتعلم و أتأسس مزبوط بس أبغى المعلم اللي يوجهني،، أبغى أكون محترف ألعب في الدوري الإنجليزي والأسباني هههههههههههه   
> و جزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ده بيجي معاه عقد احتراف  :Big Grin: 
لكنه في مصر لحد الان ولكن قريبا جدا ان شاء الله في جميع الدول العربيه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95821.html 
لكن لحد ما يوصلك خليك مع المواضيع دي  :Wink Smile:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63150.html   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عمرو خضر

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ده بيجي معاه عقد احتراف 
> لكنه في مصر لحد الان ولكن قريبا جدا ان شاء الله في جميع الدول العربيه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95821.html 
> لكن لحد ما يوصلك خليك مع المواضيع دي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63150.html

 يمكنك اضافة هذا الكتاب الى القائمه مشرفنا العزيز :Good:  :Good:

----------


## a7sas.666

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## محمد العزب

> يمكنك اضافة هذا الكتاب الى القائمه مشرفنا العزيز

 لا مبضفش كتب انا  :012: 
حبيبي يا عمور  :Eh S(7): 
طبعا كتاب جامد جدا طالما من ايدك يا جميل
لكن هنا بنجمع الكتب أو المواضع العربيه  :Big Grin:

----------


## عمرو خضر

> لا مبضفش كتب انا 
> حبيبي يا عمور 
> طبعا كتاب جامد جدا طالما من ايدك يا جميل
> لكن هنا بنجمع الكتب أو المواضع العربيه

 تحت امرك يامحمد باشا. والكتاب بالفعل مفيد كبدايه لتعلم الاقتصاد الكلى.  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ahlawy

بسم الله ما شاء الله موضوع اكثر من مميز ربنا يوفق الجميع يارب إن شاء الله ويكون مفيد للأعضاء

----------


## THEMINE

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
الأخ محمد العزب 
مشرف المتداول العربي 
الأخ عمر 
أشكركم من أعماق قلبي جزاكم الله خير 
عندي طلب بسيط بالنسبة لموضوعي ما أستطيع ان أحصل على أسماء كتب أشتريها من المكتبة تفيدني بشكل إحترافي في علم الإقتصاد والمال والتحليل الأساسي والفني.  
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
> الأخ محمد العزب 
> مشرف المتداول العربي 
> الأخ عمر 
> أشكركم من أعماق قلبي جزاكم الله خير 
> عندي طلب بسيط بالنسبة لموضوعي ما أستطيع ان أحصل على أسماء كتب أشتريها من المكتبة تفيدني بشكل إحترافي في علم الإقتصاد والمال والتحليل الأساسي والفني.  
> مع جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنصحك بكتاب الفوركس خطوه بخطوه وان شاء الله سيكون قريبا في السعوديه 
وهذا بفضل الله رب العالمين اول مرجع أكاديمي عربي متخصص في سوق العملات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95821.html

----------


## tahero39

مشكور على الموضوع
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## khald11

اشكركم على الجهود المبدولة في طرح المواضيع الهامه التى تهم كل شخص مبتديء 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## amalmisr

بارك الله فيك استاذ محمد ، وجزاك الله بالجنة
انت فعلا ريحتنا من المتاهة اللى كنا فيه 
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## حمادة الجندى

جزاك الله كل خير يا محمد انت وكل من سهم فى انجاح هذا العمل 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرااااااااااا حزاك الله خير 
> بس الكتاب حاولت انزله وماعرفت لبرنامج ادوبي

 
هذا رابط مباشر لتحميل ادوب ريدر  http://get.adobe.com/reader/

----------


## ash4net

مشكور يا اخ محمد .. بس معزرة يعني بخصوص سؤال هل توفر الشركة فروق أسعار جيدة؟ كيف لي ان احدد اذا هذا الفرق متقبل ام لا !! يعني مثلا في العملة البريطانية في وقت وجدت بسعر الشراء 1.6047 و سعر البيع 1.6043 اي الفرق 0.0004  هل ده متقبل؟؟ مع العلم انو كل ما زادت نقاط الصفقات كل ما قلت الفروقات في السعر.. هل ده مظبوط ؟ 
ومعلش يا اخ محمد بخصوص كمان السؤال التاني ده هل توفر الشركة حسابات خالية من فوائد التبييت؟  .. اعرف منين اذا الشركة بتوفر حسابات خالية من فوايد التبييت .. وممكن حضرتك تقولي اسم كم شركة اقدر اتداول فيها تكون مضمونة وخاليا من شغل الربى ده !! وانا حاليا في شركة اي فوركس .. هل الشركة دي فيها النظام ده وشغل الربى ولا شركة كويسة يعني .. بجد اسف اني بطول عليك بس عشان اكون مطمن في شغل التداول محتاج مساعدتكم و تدلوني للطريق الصح عشان مخصرش واكون مطمن ان ارباحي حلال وخاليا من الربى والحرام

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ash4net
					  مشكور يا اخ محمد .. بس معزرة يعني بخصوص سؤال هل توفر الشركة فروق أسعار جيدة؟ كيف لي ان احدد اذا هذا الفرق متقبل ام لا !! يعني مثلا في العملة البريطانية في وقت وجدت بسعر الشراء 1.6047 و سعر البيع 1.6043 اي الفرق 0.0004  هل ده متقبل؟؟ مع العلم انو كل ما زادت نقاط الصفقات كل ما قلت الفروقات في السعر.. هل ده مظبوط ؟  الشكر لله أخي الحبيب وتحت أمرك في أي وقت
بالنسبه لفروق الأسعار ( الاسبريد ) فالشركات فيه على نظامين
هناك شركات يكون فيها الاسبريد ثابت وتكون الشركه محددها ويكون معلن للجميع على موقعها 
( ولكن انتبه هناك شركات تتدعي ان اسبريدها ثابت ولكنه يتغير وقت الأخبار والحركات السريعه في السوق )
وهناك شركات أخرى يكون الاسبريد فيها متحرك وهذه  الشركات يطلق عليها no dealing disk أو ECN  
وهذه الشركات تقول انها تاخذ الاسبريد كما هو موجود في السوق فلو زاد على العميل ولو قل على العميل ايضا
وكل تاجر يجد ان نظام من هذا مميزات وعيوب وفي النهايه يختار التاجر الى ما يرتاح اليه
ولكني افضل الشركات ذات الاسبريد الثابت
وبخصوص 4 نقاط في الباوند فهذا طبيعي فهو يتراوح  في الشركات ما بين 3 الى 5 نقاط    ومعلش يا اخ محمد بخصوص كمان السؤال التاني ده هل توفر الشركة حسابات خالية من فوائد التبييت؟  .. اعرف منين اذا الشركة بتوفر حسابات خالية من فوايد التبييت .. وممكن حضرتك تقولي اسم كم شركة اقدر اتداول فيها تكون مضمونة وخاليا من شغل الربى ده !! وانا حاليا في شركة اي فوركس .. هل الشركة دي فيها النظام ده وشغل الربى ولا شركة كويسة يعني .. بجد اسف اني بطول عليك بس عشان اكون مطمن في شغل التداول محتاج مساعدتكم و تدلوني للطريق الصح عشان مخصرش واكون مطمن ان ارباحي حلال وخاليا من الربى والحرام  هذا النقطه تسأل فيه الشركه ان كانت توفر حساب اسلامي ام لا
ونصيحه اخي الحبيب خليك مع الشركات المعروفه التي يعمل معها كل الناس وجربوها قبلك وعندهم خبره معها
وابعد عن الشركات الغير معروفه التي للاسف اعلانتها تملاء الانترنت     الرد في الاقتباس
وتحت أمرك في أي وقت*

----------


## ash4net

تسلم يا محمد ما بتقصر الصراحة  :Asvc:

----------


## ash4net

معذرة .. بس وجدت فوق ل 15 مؤشر من المؤشؤات الفنية مما جعلني اتشتت زهنيا وفكريا :S
اي من هذه المؤشرات الفنية انسب للمتداول الجديد كإستخدام و كتوقعات مرئية عاليه مقاربة للسوق والمخاطرة فيها تكون ايجابية اكثر من سلبية ؟

----------


## جن جنا

موضوع مهم   
لي عوده ان شاء الله تعالى لقرائته بتمعن        
تحياااااااااااتي لك

----------


## إبن القيم

من فضلك استاذنا  انا  فهمت  التحليل الفني وشوية من الاساسي لكن مشكلتي اني تايه بحوالي 30 استراتجية كل يوم اقرا الاستراتجية واطبق على الديمو ولا تضبط معي 
فارجوك انصحني باستراتجية او اثنين  تضمن لي ولو 100 نقطة شهريا بحكم تجربتك  لكي اتدرب عليها في الديمو ومن ثم افتح حساب حقيقي

----------


## Ahmed_vip

موضوع جميل جدا مشكور

----------


## hmada2010_49

*جزاك الله كل خير *

----------


## mohamedgo12

ربنا  يجعله في مبزان حسناتك

----------


## mana6000

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير
وياريت تفيدنا ماهي افضل شركه اتدال من خلالها وتكون امينه وترجع لك فلوسك

----------


## sameer dourra

الله الله على الرشاقة في طرح المعلومات ...  الروابط تشكل ما يشبه المرجع لكل مبتدئ 
أحييك

----------

